# portforwarding/ports wont open



## 12a13b14c (Sep 12, 2009)

Hello
My goal is to set up a privet game server. I am having tourble with opening ports. I have vista 64 bit Os Im runing AVG allso. my router is a 2wire 2700 HG-E. I have been to portforward.com and followed the setps realy basic. I have set up the ports for my firewall I have allso changed DHCP Enable off and set a static ip and the ports wont open....

Iv been trying to get this working for weeks and geting fusterated so if anny one can help i would be gratefull. Thx for taking the time to read my thread.
Have a good day :wink:


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!
Is the 2Wire router the only external device you are using for Internet?
Download and install the PF port checker to see if it reads the ports as open.


----------



## 12a13b14c (Sep 12, 2009)

Thx yeah i fergot to say that i have download the port checker.... it says "ports are NOT OPEN or can be reached"


----------



## 12a13b14c (Sep 12, 2009)

12a13b14c said:


> Thx yeah i fergot to say that i have download the port checker.... it says "ports are NOT OPEN or can be reached"


Yes the 2wire is the olny external router im usen to conect to the internet.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Do you have the ports open to just one computer? Also, can you post a screenshot of the page in the router where you forwarded?


----------



## 12a13b14c (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes i olny have one computer but i have had alot of other computer hooked up to this router.....


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Looks like an internal IP.


----------



## 12a13b14c (Sep 12, 2009)

What do u mean by that ?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Is the Windows firewall the only other firewall you use?


----------



## 12a13b14c (Sep 12, 2009)

I belive so i dont think i have anny other firewall unless vitsa has a hidden one that i know about.


If you dont mind adding me to msn if u have it my msn addy is [email protected] this way we dont have to contact each other threw the web site it will be alot faster ray:


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

What game are you trying to host for?


----------



## 12a13b14c (Sep 12, 2009)

World of Warcraft


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you tried contacting your ISP to make sure they don't block the ports that are required to be open?


----------



## 12a13b14c (Sep 12, 2009)

yeah i just called them up and the olny port they are blocking that i neede server to run the is port 80


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Did you create a static IP when you forwarded the ports?


----------



## 12a13b14c (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes i created a stactic ip on my computer when i forwarded the ports


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Try a factory default reset.

Note: This will reset everything you have set in the router, including network keys (WEP, WPA etc.), time, filters etc, and restore the router completely to default settings. Take a paper clip, and push it in the reset button for 10-15 seconds. Then configure settings in the router and open the ports again, and check them using the port checker.


----------



## 12a13b14c (Sep 12, 2009)

Okay so i reset the router and tryed to forward the ports but nothing.........
ummmmm if im on wireless would that matter ?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

That would affect how traffic is handeled by the router, as there may be dropped packets. However, that shouldn't affect the ports. Have you tried port forwarding another application? If so, did it work, or did you have the same problem?


----------



## 12a13b14c (Sep 12, 2009)

yes i tryed to make a Uo server b4 and i had the same problem


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Are there any settings in your router to enable gaming mode or QOS? If so, try enabling them.


----------



## 12a13b14c (Sep 12, 2009)

Well i checked my router and could not find anny thing of the sort.
But i did learn something to day, I made my server public with Hamachi(dont wanna use it for long) and a player conected. So this means 2 things. 
A: The ports will open for Hamachi for server to work
B: Some thing has to be blocking the ports (that or either i didnt forward them corecty)
I have reviewed how to portforward at portforward .com and i did that all right......
Im realy confused ........


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

So if you're on DSL the line comes in, runs to the 2Wire, and then you are directly connected to it?


----------



## 12a13b14c (Sep 12, 2009)

im not shure if its dsl, im on wireless . I have a phone cord to the router and then i conect to wireless


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

If the physical distance is not a problem, try a direct connection to the router. Since your PC may get assigned a different IP address, you will need to change the the IP addresses for the entry in the router.


----------



## 12a13b14c (Sep 12, 2009)

Iv conected my labtop directly to my routher, no diffrence


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Try putting the computer in the DMZ of the router. If that doesn't work, then I recommend disabling it, as it can become a large security risk.


----------



## 12a13b14c (Sep 12, 2009)

I have tryed to DMZ the computer and that didnt work either


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Try contacting your ISP to see if they can the incoming port 80. If they open it and you still can't get the ports to be open, I would say there's a faulty problem with your router.


----------

